#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Νομοθεσία για προσθήκη ορόφου κατοικίας σε υφιστάμενο ισόγειο

## evimode

Καλησπέρα
Για προσθήκη ορόφου που θα αποτελέσει ενιαία κατοικία με το παλαιό ισόγειο που επισκευάζεται, θα ακολουθήσω το Π.Δ. 71/88;

Ξέρει κανείς από πότε θα ισχύσει ο νέος προς ψήφιση κανονισμός;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## spapako

Αυτό που ισχύει σήμερα θα ακολουθήσεις, δηλ. το Π.Δ. 71/88 για νέα κτίρια.

----------


## evimode

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

